# Rockfish



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

They have been biting for the past 2 weeks 

We caught 11 today with most around 30-35 but I caught this 40 incher. My friend got a 41 shortly before I got there.

And no surfnsam, I'm not "full of crap

see my report here http://technicalfisherman.com/forum/threads/shore-fishing.730/ as i can not seem to upload pics on p&s


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Nice work Andrew! You really put your time in and it paid off big.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

kayak456 said:


> They have been biting for the past 2 weeks
> 
> We caught 11 today with most around 30-35 but I caught this 40 incher. My friend got a 41 shortly before I got there.
> 
> ...


I know you have access to places where no others can access. I happen to have access to 20ft dropoffs along the Severn. I know someone who caught a 33 inch striper out of the Severn from the shoreline last year. I am pretty sure most people do not believe him either. May I ask about how deep were these fish holding?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Are you worried about someone recognizing your spot.Nice catch. How is the water clarity?


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I am not fishing in the south river guys. I am on the Severn. And the depth is about 5 feet


----------



## joe93 (Aug 2, 2013)

Man you are hardcore, I don't know if I could have been out there in shorts in a t-shirt yesterday like you.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

There's no fish here yet! Too cold!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Theyre here LOL
go fishing!


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

joe93 said:


> Man you are hardcore, I don't know if I could have been out there in shorts in a t-shirt yesterday like you.


give em 20 years, he will be layered down like us ole farts and seadog vets. Im young at heart, but not ignorant, so I cya and wear as many layers as needed. When temps stay 70 for a week at shore, and winds are under 20, then i will go tshirt and undies. just a joke fellas.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*yepper*

damn network caused me to dble post


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Caught 2 more 40's today and a few 35's . GO GETTEM


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Could they possibly be caught with fresh cut alewife on a bottom rig? I see most people from the shoreline use bloodworms. I only find jigging viable when the tide is moving.


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bloodworms will work better until the bottom fish move in then use cut bait.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Bloodworms are spring time magic!


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I like both, I caught that one on cut LY and was about 40" but pinch the barbs on hooks


----------

